# Medieval witchcraft and modern witchcraft and the impact of improved communications



## Montero (Oct 30, 2021)

WitchTok: the rise of the occult on social media has eerie parallels with the 16th century
					

What’s behind Gen Z’s appetite for tarot and spells? 16th century debates about witchcraft help explain why the occult has become viral on TikTok.




					theconversation.com


----------

